# King wood stove help!!



## kentuckybassman (Jun 22, 2008)

I have this small King wood stove and can't find any info. on it.
I'm sure it's a small cook stove with the # 624 on it a couple of places. I just want to find out how old it is and what it might be worth.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2008)

Neat stove! Have you tried looking for info on antique websites?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes i have actually but i guess i'm not lookin' at the right ones. I even looked on ebay from small cast iron stoves to King stoves to you name it,i looked and the only thing it showed was either small(toy size) or big stoves. 
Hopefully someone on here can tell me something about it.
Maybe i could even sell it on here you think?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2008)

I did some looking on the web also and there are a lot of antique stoves! Couldn't find anything pertaining to the one you have. Don't see anything wrong with putting it in the Swap & Sell forum here. Sure wish I could've found some info for you.


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 22, 2008)

You might want to check out AntiqueStoves.com and see about an online appraisal. Costs $20.


----------

